# Teh routien



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

below


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Teh routien_

What language is that - Kev?


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

The Routine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> _Teh routien_
> 
> What language is that - Kev?


I was tryping way too fast, the spell checker picked it up but I thought I'd leave it as is.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

;lkdgpo2rg poqdhv

I can type fast too!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Now you're just being illys.


----------

